# Help with terminating Arrakis BT contract please.



## Altrincham Man (May 31, 2015)

I am trying to terminate a contract and phone line with BT Arrakis - have tried calling but no response and emails are not being delivered. 
The company are being paid by DD each month and the line has not been used since Feb 2014. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Altrincham Man said:


> I am trying to terminate a contract and phone line with BT Arrakis - have tried calling but no response and emails are not being delivered.
> The company are being paid by DD each month and the line has not been used since Feb 2014. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


Stop the DD???

Jo xxx


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

jojo said:


> Stop the DD???
> 
> Jo xxx


On the face of it the best idea, but we don't know what the contract says and there might be heavy penalties.

I would write a letter telling them that they are failing to respond to telephone calls and emails and give them them 7 days to respond after which time you will cancel the direct debit with no penalty and no money owing as you are assuming that failure to reply means that they are happy to cancel the contract without penalty.

Not sure if that's the way it works in Spain, but sounds more than reasonable to me if all efforts to contact them have proved fruitless.

If, after, having cancelled the direct debit they try and get money off you. Well just do what they did and ignore them.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> On the face of it the best idea, but we don't know what the contract says and there might be heavy penalties.
> 
> I would write a letter telling them that they are failing to respond to telephone calls and emails and give them them 7 days to respond after which time you will cancel the direct debit with no penalty and no money owing as you are assuming that failure to reply means that they are happy to cancel the contract without penalty.
> 
> ...



IME, stopping payment usually "encourages" a response fairly quickly and since there would be a papertrail of emails (although undelivered) already, then its resonable to assume that they arent in a good position to request any penalty???

Jo xxx


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

:spit:


Altrincham Man said:


> I am trying to terminate a contract and phone line with BT Arrakis - have tried calling but no response and emails are not being delivered.
> The company are being paid by DD each month and the line has not been used since Feb 2014. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


Read the contract. There is bound to be a section under the heading "termination." Read it and follow the instructions on how to terminate. There is normally an address to write to and I would send your letter by recorded delivery and then cancel the DD mandate at the bank. Job done!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Altrincham Man said:


> I am trying to terminate a contract and phone line with BT Arrakis - have tried calling but no response and emails are not being delivered.
> The company are being paid by DD each month and the line has not been used since Feb 2014. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


Is this the company?

https://www.bt.es/area-de-clientes-arrakis


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

FAQ's
Post 10
Click on link and then
_consejos en caso de que queira darse de baja con su operador_http://www.usuariosteleco.es/Paginas/baja_operador.aspx
Of course it's in Spanish, so if your Spanish isn't up to it you'll have to get someone to help you...


----------



## Altrincham Man (May 31, 2015)

nigelk said:


> Is this the company?
> 
> https://www.bt.es/area-de-clientes-arrakis


Wow thanks for all the help guys - love this site!
Yes, think that is the company and will have to get my friend to translate it.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We had a similar problem with them when we cancelled a couple of years ago.

Our problem was that they failed to tell Telefonica (as it was then) that we had cancelled. We then got a bill from Telefonica which we eventually paid - it was easier than trying to fight the case.

Although your contract is with Arrakis it is still Telefonica (now Movistar) that is providing the service.

Make sure that Movistar know you have cancelled the line.


----------

